# Has anyone seen green eyed mice?



## HVmouser787 (Sep 18, 2016)

A few years ago a friend of mine showed me green eyed mice. They where soild white with antifreeze green eyes. The person was a breeder from New York. I always liked them. I recently ask my friend if the breeder was still breeding them. I was told he sold the breeding mice to a person in Germany. I am new to this website and world of fancy mice breeding n breeders. If anyone can help me find them that would be great. I know there out there. I want to keep the line going and plug them into new stock so it's not lost. Thanks


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

That sounds like some kind of strange lab strain got lose, have never heard of that before and honestly I very much doubt you'll be able to find it again.

Good luck though, I'll search around since I am intrigued now too so if I find out anything I'll let you know


----------



## HVmouser787 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for the comment. I know it's a little weird. I have heard of another Mouse breeder working with green eye. The breeder was in Rochester NY. Not sure if they are still around or in business


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ummmm, wow! No, I have never heard of green eyed mice. I have heard of glow in the dark mice (from labs). 
I am highly interested to hear more about these and if they truly do exist.


----------

